# Paphiopedilum druryi



## paphjoint (Apr 1, 2008)

This is a cross between an old clone back from around year 1900 called "la chartreuse" from the Jardin du Luxembourg in Paris the other plant is of unknown origin. I made it back in 96-97 and the cross yielded quite a few plants -- this is one of them. 
Flowers every second year or so and it has two spikes this year. 


Enjoy


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2008)

OK send them here then! Nicely done.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 1, 2008)

Lovely flower, lovely pic! Well done! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 1, 2008)

Love this one!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 1, 2008)

Sweet flower


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Apr 1, 2008)

:clap: I just ordered a druryi and it should be arriving soon, I hope when it blooms it's nice like yours! What's the leafspan on mature growths?


----------



## MoreWater (Apr 1, 2008)

very nice! 

I just got a druryi and I hope I can grow it well....


----------



## Jorch (Apr 2, 2008)

Cute fuzzy slipper! :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 2, 2008)

A great flower !! with nice origin  ! (I used to like the liquor  ). Jean


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 2, 2008)

Cool racing stripes! Gorgeous! :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice flower and picture...


----------



## GuRu (Apr 2, 2008)

Not many grow P. druriy and less ones bring them to flower. Congrats !!
Not to mention the excellent photo- as always.

Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 2, 2008)

Very nice.....flower and photo.

Craig


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice and beautiful photo as usual Uri!


Ramon


----------



## Wendy (Apr 6, 2008)

One of my favourites. My druryi is currently in bloom as well but I don't have a picture yet. Yours is quite beautiful.


----------



## myxodex (Apr 7, 2008)

Great. One of my original favourites and finally I have two young plants.
Thanks for posting,
Tim


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2008)

I like this clone quite a bit Uri. Mine is in bud now. How about some pollen??


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 8, 2008)

Right on RIck -lets swap - I'll mail it to you ---


----------



## Rick (Apr 8, 2008)

paphjoint said:


> Right on RIck -lets swap - I'll mail it to you
> ---



Cool I don't think the flower on mine is as good as yours, but the plant is a very aggressive grower, and I've been getting 2 or 3 spikes every year for the last 4 years.


----------



## Corbin (Apr 8, 2008)

I like the color on this one.


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 9, 2008)

very nice


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 15, 2008)

UPDATED


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 15, 2008)

Uri,
Mine has finally opened up. Can I post my druryi on your thread for comparison?

Rick H


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 15, 2008)

Of course you can -- be my guest


----------



## Rick (Apr 15, 2008)

Here's mine too.


----------



## Rick (Apr 15, 2008)

Whole plant and profile pic







I got the plant from Windy Hill. It gets close to what I would call "cactus" growing conditions, and it blooms every year.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 16, 2008)

Rick said:


> I got the plant from Windy Hill. It gets close to what I would call* "cactus" growing conditions*, and it blooms every year.



does this mean full sun and few water??

one more bud to develop!?

Those flowers are all very, very nice!!
Jean


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 16, 2008)

Rick the flower loks very nice and consistent ! Great plant too
good sibling targets


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 16, 2008)

Here is my little guy It's been open for 3 or 4 days but doesn't seem like it wants to flatten out anymore. The dorsal is hooded over quite a bit.


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 16, 2008)

Looks great too welcome to the druryi all stars club !


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 16, 2008)

paphjoint said:


> Looks great too welcome to the druryi all stars club !


----------



## Rick (Apr 16, 2008)

JeanLux said:


> does this mean full sun and few water??
> 
> one more bud to develop!?
> 
> ...



It does mean a lot of sun. Its in the SE corner of the GH with no shade cloth. I have a temp probe on the plant, and on sunny summer days its hit over 105 F on the leaf surface. The leaves are thick, stiff, and almost succulent. I reduce water in the winter, but it gets as much water as most other paphs in summer.

Actually two more spikes coming up. The plant spreads on a thick rhizome which has gone over the side of the pot like a Cattleya.


----------



## Bolero (Apr 16, 2008)

Fantastic photo, really captures the fine detail of a beautiful flower.


----------



## GuRu (Apr 17, 2008)

@ Rick and SlipperKing

Congrats also to you to flower P. druryi. Though this species isn't often to see this thread shows it three times -- that's great.
Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## Rick (Apr 17, 2008)

GuRu said:


> @ Rick and SlipperKing
> 
> Congrats also to you to flower P. druryi. Though this species isn't often to see this thread shows it three times -- that's great.
> Best regards from Germany, GuRu



Thanks


----------

